# New Woodworking Videos Section



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to TexasTimbers for the great suggestion. Welcome to the new Videos section on WoodworkingTalk.com. :thumbsup:

Feel free to post videos of helpful woodworking videos you find or ones that you create on your own. Just paste the URL to the videos and we can all enjoy and discuss.

Thanks


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like a cool section. Looking forward to seeing some interesting woodworking videos.

Red


----------

